
Torrentz Gone, KAT Down, Are Torrent Giants Doomed to Fall? - chewymouse
https://torrentfreak.com/torrentz-gone-kat-down-are-torrent-giants-doomed-to-fall-160806/
======
kim0
Why isn't anyone launching a torrent search site on zeronet? If zeronet needs
a killer app to take off, this might just be it?

~~~
mastax
There are a few already. Play is the best one I know, but it has limitations.
Its database is limited to recent movie releases and it's sourced from rarbg,
so it requires that to stay up for now. The interesting problem is writing a
torrent site that can run on a distributed network such as that.

------
feld
is it too risky to host it on TOR?

